# στέρεψαν οι πρωτύτερα «ατέρμονοι» πόροι της ανάπτηξης της βιομηχανίας από το κράτος



## grtr

Καλημέρα!
Αναρωτιέμαι για τους πόρους εδώ σε αυτή την έκφραση, εντάξει έτσι ή καλύτερα να πω "κρατικοί πόροι" αφού τώρα οι δυο λέξεις είναι αρκετά μακριά η μία από την άλλη;

_Μεταξύ των ετών 1990-2000 δηλαδή το επίπεδο της βιομηχανικής παραγωγής παρουσιάζει μια ήπια ανοδική τάση. Το μέγεθος της αύξησης οφείλεται κατά κύριο λόγο στο γεγονός ότι κατά την διάρκεια της περιόδου αμέσως μετά την αλλαγή του καθεστώτος (1990-1992) *στέρεψαν οι πρωτύτερα «ατέρμονοι» πόροι της ανάπτηξης της βιομηχανίας από το κράτος*. _


----------



## Perseas

Η ανοδική τάση της βιομηχανικής παραγωγής αναφέρεται στον ιδιωτικό τομέα; 

Πώς σου φαίνεται αυτό;
_"στέρεψαν" οι πρωτύτερα "ατέρμονοι"/ανεξάντλητοι κρατικοί πόροι για την ανάπτυξη της βιομηχανίας_


----------



## grtr

Σε ευχαριστώ!
Πριν από αυτή την εποχή βασικά δεν υπήρχε ιδιωτικός τομέας κι ακόμα και αυτή την εποχή δεν είχε πολλές ιδιωτικές εταιρίες, πρέπει να αναφέρω και το κράτος γιατί αυτό το γεγονός δεν είναι αυτονόητο πια. Το κείμενο δε λέει για ποιον τομέα είναι οι πόροι αλλά νομίζω /ξέροντας τους παλιούς καιρούς/ ότι εννοεί τον κρατικό τομέα.


----------



## Αγγελος

Πώς η εξάντληση των (κρατικών ή άλλων) πόρων βιομηχανικής ανάπτυξης μπορεί να οδήγησε σε άνοδο, έστω και ήπια, της βιομηχανικής παραγωγής; Θα περίμενε κανείς να οδηγήσει σε μείωσή της!
"ηπιος" στα ελληνικά είναι συνήθως καλό πράμα, θετική λέξη. Μήπως εδώ υπονοείται "πενιχρή" άνοδος -- ότι σημειώθηκε δηλαδή κάποια αύξηση, αλλά απογοητευτικά μικρότερη από ό,τι θα περίμενε κανείς;


----------



## grtr

Σε ευχαριστώ!
Κάποια αύξηση, όχι και πολύ μεγάλη, μάλλον μικρούτσικη, αλλά όχι απαραίτητα απογοητευτικά μικρή -τουλάχιστον από σημερινή άποψη


----------



## Perseas

grtr said:


> _ Το μέγεθος της αύξησης οφείλεται κατά κύριο λόγο στο γεγονός ότι κατά την διάρκεια της περιόδου αμέσως μετά την αλλαγή του καθεστώτος (1990-1992) στέρεψαν οι πρωτύτερα «ατέρμονοι» πόροι της ανάπτηξης της βιομηχανίας από το κράτος. _


Είναι αλήθεια ότι με βάση το νόημα θα περίμενε κανείς να δει "Το μέγεθος της μείωσης". Εκτός κι αν επρόκειτο για πολύ μικρή άνοδο σε σύγκριση με τα προηγούμενα έτη, οπότε η διατύπωση θα έπρεπε να είναι διαφορετική.

Αρχικά υπέθεσα ότι η άνοδος οφειλόταν σε ιδιωτικούς πόρους, εφόσον οι κρατικοί "στέρεψαν" (γι' αυτό και η ερώτηση στο #2).


----------



## Αγγελος

Μήπως εννοεί τελικά "το περιορισμένο μέγεθος της αύξησης οφείλεται...";


----------



## grtr

Σας ευχαριστώ!
Δεν το εννοεί αυτό αλλά τελικά ναι, ίσως μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί εδώ το περιορισμένο.


----------

